# What was the regime before the CPC was introduced?



## Dan Murray (21 Jan 2018)

Linten said:


> The Consumer Protection Code 2006 was introduced on 1st August 2006 and came fully into effect for financial institutions from 1st July 2007.....



Looking for help!! What was the consumer protection regime for mortgage products prior to the CPC 2006?


----------



## Dan Murray (22 Jan 2018)

Dan Murray said:


> Looking for help!! What was the consumer protection regime for mortgage products prior to the CPC 2006?



Apologies for "bumping" this - but I'm meeting a solicitor tomorrow regarding this and would like to be able to research a little.


----------



## RedOnion (22 Jan 2018)

Dan Murray said:


> Looking for help!! What was the consumer protection regime for mortgage products prior to the CPC 2006?


Mainly the consumer credit act 1995, and the unfair terms in Consumer contracts regulation.

There's a full list of all legislation on the CBI website. https://www.centralbank.ie/regulation/consumer-protection/legislation


----------



## Dan Murray (23 Jan 2018)

RedOnion said:


> Mainly the consumer credit act 1995, and the unfair terms in Consumer contracts regulation.
> There's a full list of all legislation on the CBI website. https://www.centralbank.ie/regulation/consumer-protection/legislation



Thanks RedOnion,

Has anyone found the Unfair Terms Regulations helpful in disputes with banks?


----------



## Dan Murray (23 Jan 2018)

Prior to the CPC 2006, there was a "Code of Practice for Credit Institutions".

- Was this a voluntary code - i.e. was the Financial Regulator responsible for overseeing the operation of this code? and
- Any idea how I could get a copy of this? Any link available?!


----------



## RedOnion (23 Jan 2018)

Before my time, but might have been an industry led code. You might be looking for 
IBF Code of Ethics and Practice


----------



## Dan Murray (25 Jan 2018)

Thanks RedOnion,

Any idea how I can actually view this code?

You gave me a good laugh anyway. Below is the account of the Irish Times upon its introduction in *Nov 2000*. Plus ca change, etc.

_The Irish Bankers' Federation (IBF) has published the first industry-wide Code of Ethics and Practice, which is intended to serve as a model for individual institutions. Mr Sean FitzPatrick, president of the IBF and chief executive of Anglo Irish Bank, addressed industry representatives at the publication of the new code.

He said it was the first step to better practice across the industry. "The industry must do everything in its power to ensure that we do not warrant in the future the degree of criticism that has been meted out to us in recent times."_


----------



## RedOnion (28 Jan 2018)

Looks like the IBF code was a joint one with the ISMA. You might have better look searching for the ISMA document.

Re the CBI one issued in 2001, I've learned it was a 1 page document. It's probably been hidden out of embarrassment!


----------

